# boyfriends 30th - Formula one driving in Dubai & boat party in Ramadan



## LouiseF (Jun 29, 2010)

hi all , its my boyfriends 30th birthday in August month.
Of course want to really spoil him with afew suprises. Wondered if anyone knew if I could book a test drive in a Formula one car for him just for half an hour ? you can do this in London?
Also his birthday is in Ramadan, and wanted to organise boat party, but will that be a problem during Ramadan, in terms of drinking in daylight hours, even if were out on the water ??
Does anyone know on the above ?
thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dubai Autodrome do track days that include single seaters but not F1 cars. The session lasts about 2 hours although you only drive for 20 mins. I think it costs around 800dhs. Yas marina circuit does 2 seater F1 track experience but that costs 7500dhs.


----------

